# Erfahrungen mit Domaineanbietern



## Sealsweb (16. Januar 2002)

Hi Leutz!
Ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich will ne neue Web-Community machen, habe diese schon grob geschrieben. nun gehts an den domaineanbieter. und da treten mir gleich schon die ersten fragen hoch: Manche von den domaineanbietern haben ja ne begrenzte download mb-zahl. auf meinen webseiten sollen aber auch z.b. (legale  ) mp3-dateien von jungen bands liegen. Kann ich die begrenzung der anbieter umgehen, wenn ich die dateien auf einem anderen, kostenlosen server lagere? Denn: In dem fall wird ja nix von dem gemieteten webspace heruntergeladen!
ich hoffe ihr könnt mir folgen 

Vielleicht hat auch der ein oder andere von euch schon erfahrungen im bezug auf die qualität des angebotenen webspace (schneller server?) gemacht, kann mir vielleicht einer auch nen domaineanbieter empfehlen?

auch ne kostenlose cgi-webspace spielweise zum austoben  währe nicht schlecht. hat da auch einer nocj ne idee?

vielen dank!


----------



## Robert Fischer (20. Januar 2002)

also zuerst einmal, klar kannst du downloads auslagern, dass ist auf jedenfall möglich.

und zum thema geschwindigkeit überwacht host-watch fast alle professionellen hoster genau: 

kostenpflichtige anbieter: http://monitor.ig4internetuser.de/index.php3

kostenlose anbieter: http://monitor.ig4internetuser.de/index.php3?sparte=free&typ=


----------



## Hellknight (20. Januar 2002)

Hi,

ich hab hier auch 2 Gute Anbieter.
Asp Win NT und mehr auch Linux Server Kostenpflichtig 
Linux Server Top Schnell Kostenpflichtig 

Ich nutze beide und bin super zufrieden mit dennen.


----------



## braindad (5. Februar 2002)

ich hab mal eine page unter wedemark-party.de [abgeschaltet] betrieben, zusammen mit 2 kumpels. das ganze lieg über http://www.KONTENT.de. 

am anfang waren wir begeistert. billig, schnell, php etc. nach 2-3 monaten allerdings schlug unsere stimmung fast um (wirklich umgeschlagen isse net). die server wurden lahm (gott weiß warum) oder waren teilw. gar nicht mehr zu erreichen. wir hamm den vertrag dann auslaufen lassen. auch wenn der service gut war (man konnte die admins gut per mail/tel erreichen), isses nicht so das wahre.

aber ist nur meine erfahrung, kA wie es bei anderen is.


----------



## nils11 (5. Februar 2002)

*netbeat...*

ich ahb ganz gute erfahrungen mit Netbeat gemacht.

vor allem die geschwindigkeit, sowie die stabilität ist extrem gut. und das alles zu wirklich fairen preisen. 

und die domain ist beim space auch mit dabei.


----------



## CoMaSoUl (6. Februar 2002)

Kontent sagt mir nicht so zu

ich empfehle http://www.hosteurope.de


----------



## nils11 (17. Februar 2002)

*hm...*

hosteurope ist zwar nicht schlecht, aber doch sehr teuer, oder ???


----------



## Christoph (20. Februar 2002)

kann dir eigentlich nur world4you empfehlen!

SAUSCHNELL--verdammt guter service und kundenbetreuung!!!

cu


----------



## nils11 (20. Februar 2002)

*hoi...*

hey, world4you scheint ja gar nicht mal schlecht zu sein.
obwohl ich davon noch nie was gehört hab  .


----------



## Christoph (21. Februar 2002)

ich weiß===> bin auch dort! ist ein kleiner Anbieter(klein ist gut==> war klein!!!) der verdammt schnell und effizient alles erledigt!

z.B. für mich war auf dem Server PHP3 nicht verfügbar! hab im eine MAil geschrieben! nach 5 min hats gefunzt!!

oder. hatte einfach keine MYSQL Unterstützung.... nach 5min hatte ich fast gratis MYSQL!!! HEHEHEHE  dann kann ich nur empfehlen! kenn bis jetzt nur begeisterte Kunden!!;-) ;-)


----------



## nils11 (21. Februar 2002)

*cool...*

cool, ich glaub, da muss ich mich gleich mal anmelden  .


----------



## Christoph (21. Februar 2002)




----------



## Arne Buchwald (27. Februar 2002)

Hallo,

ich kann "braindad" bez. Kontent nur zustimmen. Am Anfang ziemlich schnell, aber nach kürzester Zeit haufenweise Probleme und niemand fühlte sich zuständig. Das Wort "Kundenbetreuung" mag ich nicht mal in den Mund nehmen.

Ich empfehle sehr den Anbieter Qualityhosting. Sehr schnelle Server und ein extrem guter und schneller Support. Es kommt nicht, wie bei anderen Anbietern, nur irgendein "Gefasel" zurück, sondern sehr hilfreiche Lösungsvorschläge und das überwiegend nach 15-30min. 
Außerdem ziehen die nach selbst sehr kleinen Ausfällen Konsequenzen und verbessern die Redunanz, etc.


----------



## Klon (28. Februar 2002)

Also ich bin seit über 2 Jahren vertraglich bei 1&1 Internet AG.

Sicher nicht jedermanns Sache vom Preis her, aber Qualitätsserver, astronomische Bandwidth, Sicherheit³ sowie ein schneller Service kosten halt ihren Preis.
Zwischen durch bekomment man dann mal 50 MB Webspace dazu... freut man sich doch wenn auch die Kunden von einem selbst statt 50MB in ihrem Paket aufeinmal 75 haben (ich hatte in meinem dann morgens statt 100 ganze 150mb*g).
Seit nem halben Jahr bin ich da bei denen als Großkunde angemeldet und hab an ein paar Freunde die Pakete verkauft, auch von deren Seite nur gutes vernommen bisher.
Das einzige was mich stört ist das Subdomains nicht geroutet werden können aber was solls :]

Für richtig dicke Projecte empfiehlt sich dann wohl S+P / Schlund + Partner, der "Mutterkonzern" der 1&1 Internet AG/Puretec

Nix wie hin!
http://www.puretec.de
http://www.schlund.de


----------



## nils11 (28. Februar 2002)

*öhm...*

öhm, was den hohen preis angeht, gebe ich klon voll und ganz recht  .


----------



## Arne Buchwald (28. Februar 2002)

Hallo,

@Klon: Na, meckern kann ich auch nicht. Ich habe auch ein kleines Packet bei 1&1 laufen und das auch ohne jegliche Probleme. Am Anfang funzte irgendetwas nicht, aber der Service (0800 - kostenlos) hatte das Problem innerhalb einer Stunde behoben.

Ich benötige jedoch die Möglichkeit, Webanwendunge (.exe-Dateien) auszuführen und das geht a) unter Linux ja ziemlich schlecht und b) erlauben es halt die meisten Provider nicht.
Qualityhosting hingegen schon ....


----------



## dave_ (3. März 2002)

@puretec: ich habe auch schon überlegt mich dort anzumelden, hätte das profipaket 3.0 ne mysql datenbank hätte ich es vielleicht sogar gemacht, dann wäre das auch noch zu verkraften. aber 23 € ist zu viel. und um mysql komme ich nunmal schlecht rum, bzw will ich nicht verzichten.

@world4you: was ist sooo toll an dem angebot?


----------

